# Homemade roller guides



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder what forum members think of this. I've seen various roller guides--board buddies, clear cut stock guides, etc. I like this guy's inventiveness. These don't look as fancy as the other guides, but do you think they'd work as well? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB4i_GvxnZU

I saw this video while watching the tracksaw router base by him, and it made me curious. I'm in the process of making the router base, with some modifications.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Katie, Looks simple and effective and cheap to make.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a simple fence to make, well worth having one added to the table. N


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

The one thing I didn't understand from the video was the 5 degree angle. He drew this on the face of the circles. I know that these kinds of rollers are supposed to hold the stock to the fence by slightly angling in. But I'm not sure how he did that. I'll study it and see if I can figure it out, but did anyone else have a problem understanding that?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought he used to offset angle to align the base of the wheels to 5 degrees off square.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

My observation is that the original lines were perpendicular to each other. He mounted the clamp on one of the original lines and then mounted the wheels on the 5 degree lines. That provided the force to push the work toward the fence.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice find Katie


----------

